# Cincinnati No2 Mill purchase



## Mercedes65 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey guys ! 

Thought id post about my purchase and more interesting, transport of my new (old) mill. 

I decided to purchase this English built, Cincinnati 2MI when it came across my notice at a fantastic price. Went to see it and I liked what I saw, everything works, no leaks, smooth operation with some good extras. Priced up a crane truck which was a seriously large amount of coin so gave it a shot myself. 

Got to the business of purchase and first challenge was getting it on the car trailer I hired. A range of methods including floor jack and 40x40mm square steel, side by side getting the mill high enough to get a trolley jack underneath and move. First forklift came in but to no avail... to heavy! Second forklift came in and got her moving, yay!!

It was a very slow trip back down the freeway come peak hour but we got home just fine, thank God.

With no forklift or heavy equipment at home it was a very slow, painful process to slowly get her off a trailer that was no way built to handle such a weight with such a small footprint. 

by the end of the day she now sits in her new home in my garage and I can’t wait to transfer the 3 phase motor to a 240v job and get working on some new projects. 

Pics are from where it started to where it ended up.

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm excited that you got her moved without injury to you or the machine!
Please keep us posted on chips.
I hope to fab an arbor for my little VN6 in the next few months. 
But, have dreams of moving to a larger VN, a Cincy, or a KT.
I look forward to hearing about your adventure.
Please.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Mercedes65 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Daryl, appreciate the comment. 

There were a few tense moments getting it off for sure ! I wasnt sure the ramps would hold up, the trailer floor was dinted (hire place didnt say anything  and the the uneven concrete driveway...

Im really enjoying coming in as a novis and learning from you guy from scratch. 

How big is a VN6, post pics if you can.  

Take care

Adrian



Uglydog said:


> I'm excited that you got her moved without injury to you or the machine!
> Please keep us posted on chips.
> I hope to fab an arbor for my little VN6 in the next few months.
> But, have dreams of moving to a larger VN, a Cincy, or a KT.
> ...


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2014)

She does vertical and horizontal. Albeit, no spindle, knee only.
She's my first shot at horizontal milling and I'm excited to get her running horizonta!
Unfortunately, work keeps getting in the way... 

Pics at: 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/24452-Van-Norman-6-First-Chips?highlight=van+norman

She's little compared to your gorgeous Cincy 2!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Mercedes65 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thats a cool Mill mate, I wouldnt mind it at all ! I only got the Cinn because it was a good deal, all be it a little big, hehe.

Look forward to some more updates and seeing your chips !



Uglydog said:


> She does vertical and horizontal. Albeit, no spindle, knee only.
> She's my first shot at horizontal milling and I'm excited to get her running horizonta!
> Unfortunately, work keeps getting in the way...
> 
> ...


----------

